# Another Line Spool



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a Penn Fierce II with a 6000 reel on it. It has been set up with 30# line. A friend of mine and I went to the beach today - not even a nibble - and he recommended that I get smaller line like 12=15#. What I would like to know is, can one purchase just the spool on which the line goes. That way I can re-line another spool and just change them out.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes. I'm assuming you mean monofilament? Or braid?


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Which is better, mono or braided, where can I get the spools? 
Thanks


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

RobertAkers said:


> Which is better, mono or braided, where can I get the spools?
> Thanks


It's all personal preference. 

Mono stretches, you won't have to run a leader, but it doesn't cast as nicely IMO. And it's much cheaper. 

Braid is visible, but has no stretch and will cast better. 

The only place you most likely find extra spools is on line. You can call some tackle stores and look around here but it has to be exact.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Pardner, you have a computer. Google knows all. But here. http://store.scottsbt.com/47-6000FRC-Spool-Inc-DragsClicker-P26621.aspx


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their help, I have ordered a spool and will check with bait and tackle shops about line.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Robert, although you line us heavier than I like, what matters is your leader setup. Make your drop leaders out of fluorocarbon. If you use a Carolina type rig...sliding sinker, make the line below your swivel out if fluoro.


----------

